# New Special Offers on Fire Tablet



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I found three SOs on my tablet that might be of interest.

Two were offers that have to be purchased through the Shopping App on your Fire:
25% off 5W USB Chargers. Go to the Special Offers tab on your device and find the offer. Tap on the Redeem Now and the discount will be applied to your account. You will get an email confirmation. The charger(s) must be bought by 11:59pm PT on May 8, 2015 (despite what it says on the SO screen on the tablet). Your discount will be reflected on your order confirmation.









Amazon Premium Headphones now just $14.99. 
Same thing, go to the special offers tab on your device, find the offer and tap on the Redeem Now and the discount will be applied to your account. This one must be purchased from your tablet by 11:59pm PT on April 30, 2015. Your discount will be reflected on your order confirmation.









50% off Bluetooth speaker soundbar:
Soundmatters foxL DASH A Wireless Bluetooth Soundbar $99.50 Regularly $199.00
This one can be purchased from the 'Net anywhere, as far as I can tell.

 Soundmatters foxL DASH A Wireless Bluetooth Soundbar

This is what you get when you tap on the offer on your tablet:









Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am going to tell Alexa you're looking at Bluetooth soundbars!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am going to tell Alexa you're looking at Bluetooth soundbars!


Shhhh...I'm just looking. I'm only cheating on her in my mind.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

MIssed all these some how... ah well... nothing I wanted anyways.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got one of the chargers for a friend (she has my Original Fire and the charger wasn't working so well.)

And got two sets of the Premium Headphones.  Oddly, the function to raise or lower the volume doesn't work on Kindle devices, but on Apple devices..  very strange, considering it was pushed TO a Kindle device and is an Amazon product..


----------

